
We used sock puppets in /r/netsec last year (and are sorry we did) (2015) - wu-ikkyu
https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/38wl43/we_used_sock_puppets_in_rnetsec_last_year_and_are/
======
wslh
I had a bad experience but with mods last year. I was banned to posting in the
group. The same kind of posts I used to publish for years suddenly converted
in off topic subjects. Obviously these where posts where something around
security (e.g. Windows hooking) was involved.

